# Possible change in boarding situations



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I don't know exactly where to put this so, mods if it's in the wrong section please feel free to move it. 

I now work 2 jobs, one at a bar 3 nights out of the week and at the barn I want to bring Beau to 6 days a week. Both jobs I make a decent amount of money. 

My current barn (rough board) is starting to bring more drama and more arguments between me and another boarder (who just moved there mind you). I only pay $200/month at the rough board place and the new place ranges from $710 to $740. It's a big change in price and it's also full board. 

I'll start into the pros and cons in a little bit. I feel like we need to move, not only for my horse but to get away from all the drama once and for all. This new boarder already started a whole bunch of crap, that I completely ignore but it's just ughh and it's everytime I see the girl, it's the same stuff. 

I told my BO that I was disgusted with the paddock and the way it looked and with that she said fine and put RCA down, now the paddock looks nice but now with her, she complains every day about something new. She knows I work all week so sometimes I'm in late to feed and she can't stop complaining. Pretty much the place I'm at now, is just becoming to much.

I spoke to my fiancee and we did the math of how much I can afford for board a month and yes I can afford the $710 to $740 a month. Especially with my steady income right now. 

Pros about this new place, first off I work there, I know the feeding schedule, the stalls get cleaned day and night, they have water at all times, indoor ring(winter riding), 2 outdoor rings, trainers on premises, turnout, backing up to trails and to top it off ALL the horses are fat and well taken care of. I really don't have any cons.  I know he'll be taken care of the proper way and everyone is so nice there.

I really want to leave this place I'm at now. I just can't stand it anymore and my horse just needs better conditions. Not that this place isn't nice but still, I'm tired of the drama and being yelled at or always worrying about something.

I won't know about this place, the very latest Saturday morning when I speak with my boss but I don't know if I should tell my BO that he might be leaving or not say a word until I know for definite sure. 

Help! :shock:

​


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Bumping this up.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I wouldn't mention leaving until you have somewhere to go. Although more expensive it sounds totally worthwhile. Good luck! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Agreed with Poco, dont mention leaving until you are for sure moving! Oh and, the place you are possibly moving to has turnouts right? Thats the #1 thing for me at a horse boarding stable.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Well I wasn't going to say anything but the girl at my barn somehow found out and it got out to her. She was somewhat ****ed off that she found out that way but, I told her that we still have a couple of months till we move and she's all good again. 

There's no room at this new place yet because they just had 2-3 new horses come in and he's still fixing up a couple of the stalls  but caseymyhorserocks yes they have turnouts  the place is awesome and I can't wait to move him there


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Watch him like a hawk from now on and every day til he moves.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Why do you say that?


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I agree with dreamcatcher. For the life of me, I don't understand why people hurt horses or put horses in worse conditions just to get back at the owner. I would also start moving your expensive stuff out so that it doesn't disappear or get used as collateral or something horrendous like that. There are crazy boarders but also crazy barn owners too ;oP

The new place sounds awesome! The price jump has got to sting a little but I really hope it's worth it!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

starlinestables said:


> I agree with dreamcatcher. For the life of me, I don't understand why people hurt horses or put horses in worse conditions just to get back at the owner. I would also start moving your expensive stuff out so that it doesn't disappear or get used as collateral or something horrendous like that. There are crazy boarders but also crazy barn owners too ;oP
> 
> The new place sounds awesome! The price jump has got to sting a little but I really hope it's worth it!


Don't get me wrong the place he is at now is gorgeous too but I mentioned the paddock in this thread because before she had put the RCA down, it was a muddy mess DISGUSTING. He's fine but he almost always had thrush and I was battling it constantly. Finally it stopped. 

As far as this other boarder goes I wouldn't trust her as far as I could throw her, I am actually investing in a tack box this week and will be locking all my stuff up for the just in case kind of thing. Nothing has gone missing since I've been there though.

This place is great, I've been working there for about a week now and I love it  All the horses there are treated like royalty, from salt blocks to getting turned out. The price is a BIG turn around for me to go from spending $200 to $710 but, honestly if it means my horse being happy and me seeing him 6 days a week and not having to worry about him, than so be it.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm probably going to get flamed for saying this but there are some days where I wish I had just 1 horse to spoil rotten and boarded it at a super fancy $800 month barn lol. That's so awesome that you're in the position to do that!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

To me $700+ sounds very over-priced. Here in MD you can find very nice full board facility for much less. Heck, my trainer charges $450/full board and she has 3 rings (2 dressage, one jumping) + indoor with mirrors. So personally I'd look for cheaper place, but it's just me.


----------



## MoonlightEm (Feb 17, 2008)

It sounds to me like you're letting a fellow boarder dictate what you do. Why does this person have SO much power? That's rather bizarre in and of itself. You need to leave personalities out and do what's best for your horse and be at the barn where you'll both be happiest together. I don't quite understand why this other boarder can influence your decision to leave one barn and go to another. Isn't there any means for conflict resolution at your barn? Maybe I'm just not understanding the whole scenario. Are you looking for reasons to leave and move your horse? That's O.K. but you really don't any reason other than that it's your choice and it's something you want to do! Changing barns is VERY difficult and I had an entire thread on that recently. It calls on our very best and sharpest "people" skills. It tests us and forces us to come to terms with what's really important to us. Boy do I know!!! Good luck to you, but hope you just proceed with what feels right to you.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

MoonlightEm said:


> It sounds to me like you're letting a fellow boarder dictate what you do. Why does this person have SO much power? That's rather bizarre in and of itself. You need to leave personalities out and do what's best for your horse and be at the barn where you'll both be happiest together. I don't quite understand why this other boarder can influence your decision to leave one barn and go to another. Isn't there any means for conflict resolution at your barn? Maybe I'm just not understanding the whole scenario. Are you looking for reasons to leave and move your horse? That's O.K. but you really don't any reason other than that it's your choice and it's something you want to do! Changing barns is VERY difficult and I had an entire thread on that recently. It calls on our very best and sharpest "people" skills. It tests us and forces us to come to terms with what's really important to us. Boy do I know!!! Good luck to you, but hope you just proceed with what feels right to you.


I think you have it all wrong. I was moving for me and my horse and what was in best interest of him both me, not because of the other boarder. I have since confronted her about what she said and we haven't really resolved it but hoping since I am staying we'll both either #1 go our own way or #2 resolve it like human beings. There's a lot of reasoning why I wanted to move and until I find the right situation for me and my horse that's when it'll happen. But, yes there was a lot of reasoning besides the other boarder. 

UPDATE: 
I was at work and my boss fired me. His complaint was that he was getting complaints from someone else. I told him that it was no harm, no foul and I didn't even want to know what the complaint was and I was going to collect what he owed me for my time and I was leaving. It is what it is so my horse will stay at this barn until I can find the right place for him


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Is this the job you were hired, fired, then re-hired?


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

No dressage this is not the job that I was hired, fired and than re-hired. That's the bar and I am still there, making my money and going strong.


----------

